# Very sick.



## MarkMI (Aug 1, 2005)

My blue betta, even with the ich treatment does not in anyway appear to be getting better. This is the end of the 2nd day going into the 3rd of treatment. His eye is VERY swollen. He has lost most of his shine, and is very dull. His fins seem very saggy now. I can tell from the way he sort of just slowly moves around the water now that he is not well. I know its just a fish, but I dont want him to be in any sort of 'fish -pain and agony'.

I have been thinking that it might be time to consider options to 'put him down'. I was thinking that cooling his water might be a option. I know with reptiles its a way they do it when they are very sick. It slows them down to the point of sleep, and then just keeps going. Might this be a option? Does anyone have a suggestion or opinion? I would like to continue the ICH treatment, but dont want to keep prolonging something that might just be inevitable.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

you say that his eye is "VERY swollen" You mean it's popping out or bulging? If so then that sounds like popeye.


----------



## MarkMI (Aug 1, 2005)

looking through the threads here, I see that he DOES have pop-eye. He has/had Ich as well. I am most likely going tomorrow ( a week early, and shorting me on money) to pick up the 10 gallon tank that I had been looking it. 49.99 with filter, hood, and heater. It will break me, but I see that the tetracyclene, needs to really be done in a 10 gallon tank. Which I want. Just cant REALLY afford, but I dont want to loose my fish either.

He seems less lethargic now, and his color has returned a bit. So I am hoping I can treat the eye soon as well.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

when you treat for popeye, use melafix, it works great


----------



## MarkMI (Aug 1, 2005)

really? that works for pop eye? Cuz I have that? I have been NOT putting it in his water becuase I was adding the rid-ich.


----------



## MarkMI (Aug 1, 2005)

I changed his water just now, in the 1 gallon. Added the Mella Fix as well as the Rid-Ich. This will be a etra day on the rid Ich, I really just want to make sure.

Anyways. Any other opinions, or confirmations on the Mella curing the pop-eye? Or should I really just run out and get the 10 gallon now and use the Tetracyclene?


----------



## con771 (Sep 5, 2005)

How is your betta doing? Has he recovered any after the treatment?


----------



## MarkMI (Aug 1, 2005)

Its now monday. And no. he still looks very bad. His eye has gone frmo clear to opaque. His color is fading, and he just sits in the one corner of the small tank up against the glass. I woke this morning and thought he was dead, he must have just been sleeping. When he swims around he bumps into the sides a lot now as well. I am giving him till the end of tomorrow. While I really like him, and his color, and he was the first one for me to get. I dont want to see him like he is. Oh well.


----------



## MarkMI (Aug 1, 2005)

Well. After 100% water changes everyday for like the passed week. My blue betta finally is starting to look 'better'. His scale color is VERY off. He's really pale in most part. BUT, his pop-eye has cleared up considerably, though it doesnt look nice. Its a solid white color now, and still swollen. But not the saize of a pea on his head. I have been adding mela-fix and rid-ich to his water everyday for the passed week. 

Hopefully in a couple days I will feel I can just put him in normal water with some salt. I continued to add rid-ich and mella-fix to my red betta as well, but he is no longer in a empty one gallon. He has gravel and a small plant in with him. He still seems rather sad though. I plan on doing 100% water change on both tomorrow, Blue will get his treatment, and red will get salt and water. Hopefully that will cheer him up.


----------

